# Body Fat... what to aim for!?



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi i'm a Newbie so be gentle 

I have been training since Start of year and stuck at it since:

4 x a week 60 mins a session approx

Maximuscle diet plan of 3000 calories a day inc shakes. I'm on Maximuscle Cyclone - Do i need to step up to Progain!?

I have just used the Gym's machine and my stats are:

82kg

6 ft tall

15.8% body fat

24.9% BMI

I'm wondering what I should aim for in weight & body fat % to get bigger but defined!

Any help would be great!

Dan


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

aim for around 10%bf my best ever was 12.5kg and 9%bf and i was preety shredded then.

get off the maximuscle shakes and onto bulk powders whey for a start maximuscle is over priced over hyped advvertising craP..


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

If you are actually 15.8% (don't take this wrong, just gym machines are crap at calculating this) then you aren't that far away from a good bodyfat % for looking defined and being able to grow.

I think a bf of around 12-14% is optimal for muscle growth and at this level you will have reasonable definition.

Post a picture up, from that it'll be easier to advice you on your best course of action: lose some bf or put on muscle mass


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks Matt.... Please could you advise a Bulk powder to go onto...

Thanks Liam.... I have always been lean and have stayed the same BF % since I started but gone from 76kg to 82kg so I assume its muscle!? How is best way to measure % if gym machines arent too acurate!?

Thanks Guys

Dan


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i'd say go for around 0.01% bodyfat%....always good to aim high!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

15% is fairly lean most people imagine it to be far fatter than what it actually is.

At that body weight you should have visable abbs unless you specifically store a large amount of fat on your abbs while the rest of you stays leaner.

10% is very good shape and few people ever achieve this body fat % with decent muscularity.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Danzx6r said:



> Hi i'm a Newbie so be gentle
> 
> I have been training since Start of year and stuck at it since:
> 
> ...


*82kg*

*6 ft tall*

*15.8% body fat*

*24.9% BMI*

Exactly where I was a just over a year ago

Now

93kg

10% BF

I'm 6'1

BMI gets screwed up with muscle weight

Good luck with ur gains m8:thumbup1:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> i'd say go for around 0.01% bodyfat%....always good to aim high!!!


but wouldnt that be aiming low??? :thumbup1:


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

Con - Exactly that mate, I seem to only hold the remaining fat on my stomach.

Its going to take hard work to shift it!

Pelayo - Great to hear... Not sure I can grow another Inch (haha) but I will certainly aim for 10-12% over the summer!

Anyone recommend a good bulking whey powder that is better than Maximuscle's for better gains?

Thanks Guys


----------



## EViS (Apr 21, 2009)

I did quite a bit of research into this Danzx6r and decided to go for MyProtein Whey Concentrate. It has 82% Protein and 2g of fat. You can go for the Isolate which ups the protein to 90% and the fat to circa 0.2g, however the general advice is that the (slightly) extra cost of this powder will make very little difference. I went for the Smooth Chocolate flavour and it tastes great. I didn't know what to expect at first, but now 3 days into taking it and can't complain  .

If you do decide to go for MyProtein, I'd be most appreciative if you could use my referral code (MP121959) which will get you 5% off and obviously give me some 'points' too  .


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Danzx6r said:


> Anyone recommend a good bulking whey powder that is better than Maximuscle's for better gains?


yeah just buy a whey protien (www.myprotein.co.uk) and add some fine oats to it. but need to get diet sorted out 1st.


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

Diet sorted & your help on Whey has been great!

Thanks

Dan


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Danzx6r said:


> Diet sorted & your help on Whey has been great!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dan


thats alright mate good luck with it all bro


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

there was a great post on here before with the various levels of body fat and pics of the approx levels on people...very good - will try and find it


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

the best gauge of body fat percentage is the mirror it dosnt matter what the scales say its how you look that counts

fb


----------



## EViS (Apr 21, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> the best gauge of body fat percentage is the mirror it dosnt matter what the scales say its how you look that counts
> 
> fb


Keep telling yourself that fatboy  . Haha, only kidding mate!


----------



## Danzx6r (Apr 21, 2009)

Anyone on here around 90KG (200 Pound) with Low BodyFat!? Any Pics Anywhere? 

Thanks

Dan


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Have a look on here for bodyfat shots

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/14975-body-fat-terminology-pictures.html


----------

